# CYCLONE COASTER - FREE SWAPMEET - NOV. 3rd - 7am - 10:30am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 17, 2013)

*SWAPMEET & RIDE ON THE SAME DAY

Sunday November 3rd 2013


11th Annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET DETAILS

YES - time again for another CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET is on - SO BRING IT - The 11th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET will be on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - Sunday November 3rd 2013 -

     The CYCLONE COASTER Free Swapmeet is from 7:00am - 10:30am in the back parking lot of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar - There is ALWAYS loads of great stuff to buy - BUT GET HERE EARLY - The early settlers @ the CYCLONE COASTER free swapmeets arrive as early as 5:30am to see what comes in & there is usually lots of great hard to find items exchanging hands way BEFORE the swapmeet even begins - This is another FREE EVENT with a first come - first spot atmosphere  DO NOT BLOCK OR PARK / BLOCK / OR UNLOAD IN THE ALLEY BEHIND THE PIKE - YOU WILL BE TOWED - Simply unload your items along the street as quickly as possible & park elsewhere in the surrounding neighborhoods since there is  NO PARKING IN THE PIKE PARKING LOT  Our many thanks goes out to Chris of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for having us & opening up EARLY for us & serving the most important meal of the day - THE BREAKFAST BURRITO - that ALWAYS hits the spot - the PIKE Restaurant & Bar also offers a full breakfast & bar menu - coffee & cocktails -

     A big thank you again to Chris - Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for having us & being the home of the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET all these years - Chris's main concern is making sure that the neighbors are happy by keeping the alley & street around the swap-meet CLEAR - By doing this it will allow us to do this for FREE for many years to come - Again this event & ride is a win win for everyone - FREE space is limited to first come - first to get a space - FREE admission to all too - Just use that money you saved on the space & admission to find the final pieces to your pre or post war balloon bicycle project - OR - find yourself another bicycle or project to buy or sell - this is a great way to support the hobby & keep it alive & local - Keep in mind that old saying "one mans trash is another mans treasure" & "the early bird gets the worm" - well I added that one since there are a lot of deals being made between the "early settlers" ( you know who you are ) @ the CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeets every year  -


     The 11th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET will be followed by our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which starts from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11:00am - after we packed it up -

JUST A SUGGESTION - Post here what you're bringing & you might get some pre-sales - just a thought 

See everyone there ---- RIDE VINTAGE ---- Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 21, 2013)

*Whats everyone bringing to sell - or in need of - so people can maybe bring it with ?*

Post what you are bringing out / or what your looking for here --- 

I say this because loads of times I bring something that people wanted at the last swapmeet only to find that it's not a hot item at this months swap -- Or people always ask when I am selling " Hey do you have _______________ ______??? ( fill in the blank ) 

with the swapmeet a couple weeks away - this might be a good time to make requests for others reading the post ... 

I will have things like the following for sale for starters 

CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts - BB caps - Visors - License Plates - 
1959 Red & Ivory Schwinn Wasp complete - $425.-
Klaxon horn 
Small stuff to be determined for starters


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 21, 2013)

Colson stuff please:o


----------



## eddie bravo (Oct 21, 2013)

Im sure there will be at least one set--but i'm looking for some rideable drop center wheels, nothing fancy or nice, just got to get my red rusty rider on the road before winter.


----------



## John (Oct 22, 2013)

I need triple step rims!!!!
Also
Colson drop stand and clip
Thanks! John


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 23, 2013)

*Here we go ... keep the list going .....*

I have drop centers in various condition .... from painted to rusty .... I will bring a couple sets out myself to sell ... I have some Colson parts too ... I have a project mens snap tank COMPLETE plus extras ( a restored frame & fork in yellow & black ) that I was going to throw on a large auction site ... but if there is interest ahead of time I could work out some pricing & bring it along for delivery .... 

Keep the parts list coming ..... it will make a better swapmeet for all 

ride vintage --- Frank


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll bring some stuff to sell and ride!

I could use a pair of early 20's long pullback crossbraced handlebars.

I'll be riding my tall 20's Pathfinder.  Please feel free to introduce yourself.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 23, 2013)

Bringing:
some small stuff, and maybe a prewar Cycletruck for sale.
(Lawrence I still owe you a few license straps)

looking for:
a good time with good friends!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 28, 2013)

*Swap this weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Saw a lot of people yesterday @ the Long Beach Vets Stadium swap who sounded like you were coming & already heard about the CC swap ... that's great looks like it's going to be a great day .. 

Ride Vintage 

Frank


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 30, 2013)

I need a pair of whitewall repop or original Typhoon cord balloon tires to finish a project por favor?!?! Cash paid Sunday


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 30, 2013)

Need an earless 26" drop stand, dx tank

Will be bringing a girls monark and some other random parts bin specials, also some monark carriers


----------



## eddie bravo (Oct 30, 2013)

This is a friendly reminder that we fall back one hour this weekend.  Please remember to set your clocks Saturday evening  so you are well rested and ready to meet on Sunday morning.

Enjoy your extra hour,


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 31, 2013)

*Thanks for the reminder !!!!*



eddie bravo said:


> This is a friendly reminder that we fall back one hour this weekend.  Please remember to set your clocks Saturday evening  so you are well rested and ready to meet on Sunday morning.
> 
> Enjoy your extra hour,





I think this happens EVERY year @ the CC FREE Swapmeet ... that's why some are so early .... thanks for posting the reminder & I will post it on facebook too ...... Frank


----------



## wayne hermes (Oct 31, 2013)

looking for a 26" drop stand with ears.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 31, 2013)

I am gunning for the long distance trophy... 383 miles from Phoenix one way.    Anyone planning to top that?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2013)

WOW! I am gonna do about 38.3 miles round trip! Are you bringing a bike to ride?


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 31, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> WOW! I am gonna do about 38.3 miles round trip! Are you bringing a bike to ride?




There is one stashed there waiting for me thanks to a selfless fellow Caber.  With any luck, I will get it dialed in and spooled up before the starting flag drops...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 31, 2013)

my monthly trip is around 190mi. round trip.
and as a general rule, if anyone wants to come out someone will provide a bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2013)

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY .... DAYLIGHT SAVINGS ( Set clocks BACK )*

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY .... DAYLIGHT SAVINGS ( Set clocks BACK ) & join us @ the 11th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET is THIS Sunday NOVEMBER 3rd @ the Pike Restaurant and Bar back parking lot - 7am to 10:30am - With our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride starting @ 11:00am from Portfolio Coffeehouse instead of 10:30am due to the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet -- Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL the details .. see everyone there .. Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 1, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY...




Are you selling used cars now?


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 2, 2013)

_z5xvejci... the eagle has landed... presently occupying an unidentified staging area, deep in hostile territory, within striking distance of the target... that is all... _


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 2, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> _z5xvejci... the eagle has landed... presently occupying an unidentified staging area, deep in hostile territory, within striking distance of the target... that is all... _




Just call the cops and say a bunch of homeless peeps are hanging out behind the place playing with bikes at 4 am.. Then swoop in after everybody is rounded up and get first dibs!....lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 3, 2013)

6:30am, what's been bought? 
Can't make it today 
Let's see some pics of the action!


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2013)

How's the swap boys?? Sorry i couldn't make the 800 mile round trip venture this time. Next time for sure. I woke up phening bikes bad this morning. PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 3, 2013)

slick said:


> How's the swap boys?? Sorry i couldn't make the 800 mile round trip venture this time. Next time for sure. I woke up phening bikes bad this morning. PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES!!!!!!




Awesome!
Great meeting Fordmike, Abe Lugo and Wayne.
Tons of vendors with tons of goodies.













And my favorite 


I'm sure tons more photos to come.


----------



## eddie bravo (Nov 3, 2013)

Great ride


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Nick. I spy my dream bike in there. AEROCYCLE! And what was that red bike with the small hanging tank in the first picture? That thing is awesome!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 3, 2013)

slick said:


> Thanks for the pictures Nick. I spy my dream bike in there. AEROCYCLE! And what was that red bike with the small hanging tank in the first picture? That thing is awesome!




The aerocycle was insane.  The owner left the original dirt/grease/patina.  So glad He didn't scrap and clean it. 


The red bike is a 32-33 Elgin, had killer original red accessories with it.


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2013)

That red Elgin is gorgeous! The Aerocycle is beautiful as well. Go ahead and share whatever you have for photos Nick. I'm sure none of us will complain.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Nickinator (Nov 3, 2013)

anybody know who owned the Black beauty and what he was asking for it? any contact info??

Nick.



Nick-theCut said:


>


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 3, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> anybody know who owned the Black beauty and what he was asking for it? any contact info??
> 
> Nick.




Yeah Benny (LuckyKat32)


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2013)

Nick, thanks again for the pictures. It's almost like i was there....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 3, 2013)

slick said:


> Nick, thanks again for the pictures. It's almost like i was there....




You got it Slick!  If I knew I was going to post pics, I would of taken more.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 4, 2013)

*I made it back home by 11PM...*

...the drive home was uneventful.  Thanks to all you swappers & riders who took me under your wings and made for a successful weekend.  Extra thanks to Frank who helped me stage my own, belated, one person, _Shelby Invasion_.  I rode a bike that clanked, popped, screeched and groaned... you could hear me coming before you could see me, LOL (totally out of character if you know me).  I am sure I will be back sometime.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey, Doug.
 Thanks for making it out for the Fall swap and ride.
That is a very unusual and beautiful Shelby bicycle you've got there.
It kind of reminded me of the Tin Woodsman from the Wizard of Oz.
Just a little oil and I think you'll really have a heart of gold!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> ...the drive home was uneventful.  Thanks to all you swappers & riders who took me under your wings and made for a successful weekend.  Extra thanks to Frank who helped me stage my own, belated, one person, _Shelby Invasion_.  I rode a bike that clanked, popped, screeched and groaned... you could hear me coming before you could see me, LOL (totally out of character if you know me).  I am sure I will be back sometime.




Hey Doug, it was great to meet you! sorry about the poor performance of your bike, it is a Shelby after all and you can't expect too much from them.
I'm glad you had a good time and met some of the west coast wackies while here. we're always glad to have you guys form all over come out (even if you do ride a Shelby!) 
I'll post some photos later, right now I have to take all of the $1.00 bills I made yesterday to the bank! I feel like a stripper. :eek:

some dude digging around at the swap...


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks cyclone crew*

Thanks bernard and frank for organizing again a killer swap meet . always score some good treasure at the cyclone meets.
its good times and good people and the best bikes  for sure . 
anyways thanks again .

Looney


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 4, 2013)

Doug, it was nice to meet you. Hope you can come again soon. You may want to bring your own bike if you drive.Till next time    Ron


----------



## 38special (Nov 5, 2013)

Here is a few pictures from the event. Thanks Frank and Bernard Great swap and ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 5, 2013)

some more photos of the swap.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2013)

*Here are some shots Bernard took & posted on facebook ...*

Nice Panoramic shot 



Early Settlers arriving & setting up @ 5am on ....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2013)

*More pics of 11th Annual Swapmeet .....*

Then there was daylight .... and as you can see a good turnout too ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2013)

*More shots .....*

The knowledge war over the Schwinn track bike ... kidding ... but it could've been 
























Thanks everyone for making the 11th annual CYCLONE COASTER Free Swapmeet another HUGE success ... see everyone in 6 months again for the 12th Annual in May .... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 6, 2013)

Big Pimpin goin on in Long Beach!


----------

